# May I Go Now



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I couldn't read past the first line. I knew what was coming and already had tears.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw that the other day too Sandra. I bawled and bawled. They really do think of our best interests until the very end.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is really beautiful.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

That is really powerfull and painfull at the same time.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm in tears, that is so painful. I held on to my horse and let him suffer way to long because I just couldn't give up and believe he'd never be well again. I did him a terrible disservice. I hope when it's Penny's time, I'll be a better person to her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hung onto my first Irish Setter tolong and let him suffer. We did think there was hoe tho, maybe the next antibiotic would clear u the spinal infection It didn't he got worse. I swor to never let another dog get that bad. I could have kept Boots a few more days, bu I let him go before hegot in pain and not able to get aroun (bone cancer.) Tht is why this poem is so important. I know that is exactly what our dogs would say if they culd.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Is this what I'm doing to Charlie, he is not in pain, I know he isn't. I'm crying, it's so hard to let them go.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Oh my gosh, Is this what I'm doing to Charlie, he is not in pain, I know he isn't. I'm crying, it's so hard to let them go.


Heidi, I f Charlie is not in pain and still has enjoyment in life then he deserves to be here with you. However, when the light is gone from their eyes and they are in pain and have no joy, it is time. Bless you... we all know how much you love him and we will always be here for you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Red reachedthe point he coud not get up or walk. We had to get him up and then walk holding him up so he could go potty. He would hardly eat, jut a few bites if I hand fed him. Lookig bc I eally beiev t was not a spi9nal infection but cancer. I think the vet didn'ty red the x-rays right We tried several different antbiotics, but he got stgeadily worse. TGhe day he threw up yellow foam and couldn't even lift his head out of it, I knew it was time to let him go. I cleaned him and we took for his ride.--to the vet and then his body out to where a number of my Dad's dogs had been buied.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I have read that before, but hell it still reduces me to tears.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, it's the last few lines that really get me. Every time!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So painfully beautiful written and heartwrenching, it certainly make the tears well up and cause a painful lump, our furry kids are just so unbelievable special.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Yep, it's the last few lines that really get me. Every time!


 
Me to i am in tears now.

Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful, touching poem. Heidi - Charlie is not in pain and cherishes each moment he has with you. When he has pain will be the time to open the gate to the Bridge.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mary Oliver won a pulitzer prize for poetry, and she is such an amazing older woman. She has 7 or 8 dog poems.

Her Grave
by Mary Oliver

She would come back, dripping thick water, from the green bog.
She would fall at my feet, she would draw the skin
from her gums, in a hideous and wonderful smile-----
and I would rub my hands over her pricked ears and her
cunning elbows,
and I would hug the barrel of her body, amazed at the unassuming
perfect arch of her neck.

It took four of us to carry her into the woods.
We did not think of music, 
but, anyway, it began to rain
slowly.

Her wolfish, invitational, half-pounce.

Her great and lordly satisfaction at having chased something.

My great and lordly satisfaction at her splash
of happiness as she barged
through the pitch pines swiping my face with her
wild, slightly mossy tongue.

Does the hummingbird think he himself invented his crimson throat?
He is wiser than that, I think.

A dog lives fifteen years, if you're lucky.

Do the cranes crying out in the high clouds
think it is all their own music?

A dog comes to you and lives with you in your own house, but you
do not therefore own her, as you do not own the rain, or the
trees, or the laws which pertain to them.

Does the bear wandering in the autumn up the side of the hill
think all by herself she has imagined the refuge and the refreshment 
of her long slumber?

A dog can never tell you what she knows from the 
smells of the world, but you know, watching her, that you know
almost nothing.

Does the water snake with his backbone of diamonds think
the black tunnel on the bank of the pond is a palace
of his own making?

She roved ahead of me through the fields, yet would come back, or
wait for me, or be somewhere.

Now she is buried under the pines.

Nor will I argue it, or pray for anything but modesty, and 
not to be angry.

Through the trees is the sound of the wind, palavering

The smell of the pine needles, what is it but a taste
of the infallible energies?

How strong was her dark body!
How apt is her grave place.

How beautiful is her unshakable sleep.

Finally, 
the slick mountains of love break
over us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi:

What a beautiful poem.
We always promised our pets that we would never let them suffer.
That is love.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Oh how sad but true. 

Admittedly.... I kept my dearly departed Jean-luc a couple of days for myself. It was just so hard to let go.... especially after 17 years. I had never had to make the decision to put a pet to sleep before. 

Forgive me my friend. Rest comfortably. I'll always love you.

It was the hardest decision I ever had to make... but I knew it was something I had to do for him. His pain was more important than my emotional suffering. Still though.... after he was put to sleep it hit me like a TON of bricks. It hurt even more after I buried him. I loved him so.... I even bought a casket for him. I just had to.... if you know what I mean.... it was just sort of the last thing I could do for him.


----------

